# Yosemite EMS



## One Confused EMT (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey everybody, I was curious if anyone knows how EMS works in Yosemite. So far all i have seen is paramedic stuff. But i was hoping maybe an ambulance in the valley would hire EMTs i would REALLY like to spend the summer working in a park

Please help with any info you may have.


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yosemite is a national park and run by the national park service. Look up positions on USAjobs, but most positions are for park rangers who also do paramedic services or hold EMT cents along with other cents for law enforcement and wildland firefighter. Most national parks will contact the local 911 provider for transport services.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 28, 2015)

https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/398539900

Saw the listing open the other day. Read an article once that stated they staff 7 ambulances. They'll transport out of the park and intercept with a local company like Sierra and handoff the patient to them.


----------



## One Confused EMT (Apr 2, 2015)

okay thanks


----------



## Jon (Apr 20, 2015)

Yosemite has a pretty nifty system. I've made the cert the last two medic hirings, but haven't gotten an interview  .

NPS, in conjunction with the Public Health Service, staffs a clinic in the valley. They run a couple of ambulances from there, and others are also run in other places in the park.

From what I understand, the EMS staff works the clinic too, and dedicated crews leave for calls. They transport to the clinic, a helicopter, or out of the park and handoff to a private service. They also do transfers OUT of the clinic, same deal.

Based on what I was told last summer, there are opportunities to cross-train and work OT in other VRP (visitor and resource protection) functions - SAR, structural and wildland fire, etc.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (May 2, 2015)

I will tell you from personal experience if you enjoy your sanity and don't want to be constantly screwed over don't work at Yosemite. I was a Fed FF there and it was one of the worst career moves ever. 911 EMS calls are mostly handled by LEO as about 99 percent of them are at least EMTbasics. You will transport mostly non emergency as if it's a emergency 9 times out of 10 patients are flown out if that level of care is needed. SAR has a pretty big group there that are mostly rock climber tree hugging stoners that every time I had to deal with gave off a unprofessional vibe. Fire is handled by five different stations running both wildland engines type 3 and 6 engines along with struture engine at each stations. Also there is wildland fire use module based out of the big office right outside the park in El Portel along with another station. There is also a helicopter attack crew based out of Crain Flat. Fire engine crews spends a lot of time in station and only work during daytime and have a 10 minute recall at night. The wildland fire use crew tends to go out in the backcountry and monitor fires and dose a lot of calls to lighting caused fires that are slow moving and pose no risk so they let it do the natural thing and burn unless it's in the suppression zone of the park. I worked very closely with the EMS based out of the valley on a couple occasions but mostly I never saw them outside the valley clinic. Yosemite hiring process from personal experience is a cluster and a mess. Only a handful of HR doing the hiring for hundreds. Most people are seasonal Fed employees there and during the winter fire, Leo, and EMS is cut to the bone to what I consider negligible levels. No room for advancement. It is a very top heavy organization and lots of oversight and political BS. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------

